# A lot of questions about UK spouse visa application process



## ceburger (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been looking into the spouse visa application for the past few months and I'm still kind of fuzzy on a few details. If anyone here has already been through this process, I would really appreciate some feedback on your experiences with this.

Background-

I'm 20, American, full-time student

My boyfriend/fiancee is 22, English, graduated from university, working at a retail store

Our plan currently is for him to fly here with a return ticket, get married, send in spouse visa application, and then he'll fly back to the UK.

Here are my questions:

1. Am I correct in saying that the required ages for obtaining a spouse visa is no longer 21 and has been changed to 18?

2. Once I receive my spouse visa, will my husband have to fly with me to the UK and be there when I present my visa? or can he meet me at the airport when I arrive?

3. The UK Border Agency website does not provide a specified amount of money to have in my bank account in preparation for arriving in the UK. They do, however, indicate that it has to cover living expenses for 27 months. I intend on looking for a job when I get there, but I will have 10k saved upon arrival, plus a student loan that will be dispersed in September, plus my soon-to-be-husband has a job there already. Will this be acceptable?

4. Do they require me to send in my husband's passport plus a photo copy along with the rest of my documents? I know they want proof of his age, so perhaps his birth certificate?

5. Neither of us have been married previously; what kind of documents can I provide that will prove we are free to marry?


6. It says on the UK Border Agency website that the evidence of sufficient funds must cover the period of the relationship. My fiancee and I have been together (unmarried) for a year and six months, for several months of that time I did not have a job and therefore did not have a source of income due to my father's untimely death. Could this affect my eligibility for the spouse visa? Should I provide a letter explaining this along with my father's death certificate?

7. Is there a specific format in which the UKBA would prefer to receive my documents? Will they accept two thin binders, one with original documents and the other with the photo copies? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

8. I am a full-time college student and receive student loans and pell grants while also working a part-time minimum wage job, once I get to the UK I will be continuing my education with an online American college and will still be receiving financial aid. Should I provide documents of this? Could this hurt/help my chances of receiving the spouse visa?

9. And finally, what is the order of this process?

1. get married
2. submit application online
3. pay online fee + return courier mail fee
4. make biometrics appointments
5. send in documents

Is this correct?

Any answers provided will be MUCH appreciated. I'm scared to mess anything up!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ceburger said:


> I've been looking into the spouse visa application for the past few months and I'm still kind of fuzzy on a few details. If anyone here has already been through this process, I would really appreciate some feedback on your experiences with this.
> 
> Background-
> 
> ...


Yes.



> 2. Once I receive my spouse visa, will my husband have to fly with me to the UK and be there when I present my visa? or can he meet me at the airport when I arrive?


You can travel on your own. Meeting you at the airport is a good idea and he will want to in any case.



> 3. The UK Border Agency website does not provide a specified amount of money to have in my bank account in preparation for arriving in the UK. They do, however, indicate that it has to cover living expenses for 27 months. I intend on looking for a job when I get there, but I will have 10k saved upon arrival, plus a student loan that will be dispersed in September, plus my soon-to-be-husband has a job there already. Will this be acceptable?


It's your future husband's income in UK that is central to the success of your application. Your savings (but not loans) can count too. The basic rule is that the current and anticipated income should be enough for you not to have to resort to public funds (e.g. welfare benefits). Currently the requirement is £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing cost (rent or mortgage and council tax), but this is set to rise substantially soon, to something like £25,700 a year before tax. If your fiancé earns that much now, and has suitable housing, then that's alone will be seen to be sufficient, and your savings and job prospect will become an added factor in your favour.



> 4. Do they require me to send in my husband's passport plus a photo copy along with the rest of my documents? I know they want proof of his age, so perhaps his birth certificate?


Just a black-and-white photocopy of the biopages of his British passport, plus his birth certificate.



> 5. Neither of us have been married previously; what kind of documents can I provide that will prove we are free to marry?


Nothing. You just state it's first marriage for both.



> 6. It says on the UK Border Agency website that the evidence of sufficient funds must cover the period of the relationship. My fiancee and I have been together (unmarried) for a year and six months, for several months of that time I did not have a job and therefore did not have a source of income due to my father's untimely death. Could this affect my eligibility for the spouse visa? Should I provide a letter explaining this along with my father's death certificate?


I don't think so. What they ask for is your current (going back 6 months) and anticipated income for at least the first 6 months in UK.



> 7. Is there a specific format in which the UKBA would prefer to receive my documents? Will they accept two thin binders, one with original documents and the other with the photo copies? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Instead of two binders, in one binder/folder, put the photocopy immediately behind the original and hold them together with a paper clip. If the original and copy look similar, write with a pencil 'Copy'. 



> 8. I am a full-time college student and receive student loans and pell grants while also working a part-time minimum wage job, once I get to the UK I will be continuing my education with an online American college and will still be receiving financial aid. Should I provide documents of this? Could this hurt/help my chances of receiving the spouse visa?


If your fiancé is earning good money and can support you, then fine. If there won't be enough, then you must line up UK-based sponsors such as his parents and other relatives who can stump up cash to help with your living costs. 



> 9. And finally, what is the order of this process?
> 
> 1. get married
> 2. submit application online
> ...


Yes. Between 4 and 5 you must attend biometric session and enclose the stamped receipt with your documents.

As I've said, the rules are due to change soon and apart from higher maintenance requirement, it's rumoured that savings and external sponsors won't be allowed. We just have to wait for official announcement.


----------



## ceburger (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the helpful feedback!
If you don't mind me asking, have you already gone through this process or does your work involve immigration? just curious


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ceburger said:


> Thank you so much for all the helpful feedback!
> If you don't mind me asking, have you already gone through this process or does your work involve immigration? just curious


No and No.
Just experience of helping people and long hours researching!


----------



## ceburger (Apr 27, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes.
> 
> As I've said, the rules are due to change soon and apart from higher maintenance requirement, it's rumoured that savings and external sponsors won't be allowed. We just have to wait for official announcement.


We're planning on sending in the application within the first week of June, would you be willing to estimate how soon these changes are rumored to happen?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ceburger said:


> We're planning on sending in the application within the first week of June, would you be willing to estimate how soon these changes are rumored to happen?


There is absolutely no way of knowing. I know that's not helpful, but the changes have been rumored for months with the expectation that they will take effect in June. There is no way to predict anything more than that.


----------

